# Wanted Mattel X3 Rrrumbler and Cheetah 1970's Riding toy like  Big wheel



## jrcarz (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi 

Please call me  or P.M. me if you know of one for sale. 
Call 847-401-1332   IL
Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Dec 28, 2015)

Sure beats the Big Wheel! Sweet!


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 12, 2016)

Still looking .


----------



## jrcarz (May 31, 2016)

Still looking.
Thanks


----------

